# Grubhub deliveries way outside my region.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Has anyone else been getting deliveries that are 5, 10, and even 12 miles outside your regional boundaries? This has caused 2 major problems. I'm now accepting a lot of no tip high crime urban area orders because it's more difficult to screen out a no tip order from a $5 tip order now. There's a lot more wear and tear and milage driving for Grubhub than before. You also drive 5, 10, 12 unpaid miles back to your region to start receiving orders again.
If they paid you a higher 75 cents per mile once you go outside your region on a delivery, it would almost make it worth it.
I hate how Grubhub tries to deceive drivers by stacking a no tip high crime rate area order with another normal order to make it seem like a great order. They also make it seem like a no tip high crime rate order where you have to drive 20 or 30 miles total is a normal order because your total payout looks like a normal order until after you accept and you realize that there's no tip, and you have to drive a total of 30 miles and deliver to a high crime rate urban area.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I was in Incline Village and got a Taco Bell delivery request in North Reno! Taco bell was 35 miles and 58 minutes away. And yes, I accepted this offer. Payout was over $20, and I wanted to go back to Reno again.... and I figured it would be my best offer in Reno over what Uber/Lyft/Doordash/Postmates were going to give me when I got back. 

The order ran without a hitch except that when I was driving out of the Taco Bell drive through GrubHub support called me and asked what the progress was on the order. I got there as rapidly as I could.

Grubhub is the best company to work for because they tell you what you have to do and how much you will make before you accept the offer. The map shows the drop off locations so you should be able to tell if one of the orders goes to a high crime area. 

UberEATs won't even tell you the name of the restaurant.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I was in Incline Village and got a Taco Bell delivery request in North Reno! Taco bell was 35 miles and 58 minutes away. And yes, I accepted this offer. Payout was over $20, and I wanted to go back to Reno again.... and I figured it would be my best offer in Reno over what Uber/Lyft/Doordash/Postmates were going to give me when I got back.


The danger with those is that they generally only send them to drivers that are that far away if the order is already very late. So you are starting with an order that is already very late when you get it, then you have to drive a long way to get to the restaurant, and then you have to collect the order and get it to the customer. There is a pretty decent chance that the order will get cancelled by the customer before you get it delivered, and then you will get paid nothing. If you wanted to go to Reno anyway, then it could be a risk worth taking, but always factor that into your decision-making process when you get one of those long requests. Will this be worth it if I am 15 miles into the trip and then the order gets cancelled?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> The danger with those is that they generally only send them to drivers that are that far away if the order is already very late. So you are starting with an order that is already very late when you get it, then you have to drive a long way to get to the restaurant, and then you have to collect the order and get it to the customer. There is a pretty decent chance that the order will get cancelled by the customer before you get it delivered, and then you will get paid nothing. If you wanted to go to Reno anyway, then it could be a risk worth taking, but always factor that into your decision-making process when you get one of those long requests. Will this be worth it if I am 15 miles into the trip and then the order gets cancelled?


That's true, but you often get the meal for free when it cancels.

That is one advantage of UberEATS. Whenever the UberEATS cancels I still get paid. Unfortunately I've been getting intimidating e-mails in my inbox from Uber alleging the high number of uberEATs cancellation fees I'm getting may be an indication of "fradulent behavior" which is rediculous since I have no control over the customer and/or restaurant cancelling on me. I think because I drive late at night, I have a much higher than average number of cancels. My delivery recipients are all drunks and restaurants like McDonalds can never figure out how to disable their lunch menu during the breakfast-only period, or even leave uberEATS on after the lights are off and no one is there at all.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> That's true, but you often get the meal for free when it cancels.
> 
> Whenever the UberEATS cancels I still get paid.


Only if the cancellation occurs after you have picked up the food. If the cancellation occurs while you are on the way to the restaurant, then you get nothing with either platform. For a really long pickup, that is when it is most likely to happen.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Only if the cancellation occurs after you have picked up the food. If the cancellation occurs while you are on the way to the restaurant, then you get nothing with either platform. For a really long pickup, that is when it is most likely to happen.


That makes sense and I would imagine that is true for others, but I've actually almost never had that happen to me. For UberEATS, most of the cancellations I get are at the restaurant itself when they refuse to make the food (in which case Uber always gives me $3 or $5 just for showing up), or on the way to deliver to the passenger.

I've actually had the customer cancel while I was in the restaurant to pick up the food a few times too, and usually the restaurant still gives it to me even when I point out it is cancelled. Otherwise it's going into the trash. Every now and then the restaurant won't give me anything when it cancels, but I've gotten the food the majority of the time if they already made it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

If you're accepting $5 orders that are more than 5 miles away then you're definitely doing it wrong.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> If you're accepting $5 orders that are more than 5 miles away then you're definitely doing it wrong.


I said $5 tip order not $5 total order.
A $5 tip order is usually a 10 to 15 dollar total payout.


----------

